# geflochetene / FC Verbindung reisst immer ab !



## kefal (18. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
habe neuredings eine neue 8-fach schnur an der öfter die FC Verbindung (Albright Knoten) abgerissen ist.
Die Schnur ist die deka 8 braid in PE 0.6 und das FC ist eine 0,28.
Man kann richtig sehen das die Windungen der geflochtenen noch dran sind und kurz danach das FC durchgetrennt ist.
Welchen Knoten kann man hier am besten nehmen damit das nicht mehr passiert, die geflochtene scheint beim zuziehen das FC zu beschädigen.
Hab schon 3 Köder verloren


----------



## zandertex (18. Oktober 2020)

machst du die schnur beim zuziehen nass?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. Oktober 2020)

Es liegt dann wohl offensichtlich am FC. Schon mal ein anderes probiert?


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Oktober 2020)

Würde da den FG Knoten versuchen.


----------



## Andal (19. Oktober 2020)

Gerade der Albright ist nie für dünne Durchmesser ersonnen worden.

Mach einen Uni-zu-Uni Knoten. Mit viel Geduld (also sorgfältig) und Spucke (Knoten nie trocken zusammenziehen) und schon wird es halten. Es sei denn, deine FC ist schon dermaßen alt, überlagert und unbrauchbar... wie erwähnt.


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2020)

kefal schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe neuredings eine neue 8-fach schnur an der öfter die FC Verbindung (Albright Knoten) abgerissen ist.
> Die Schnur ist die deka 8 braid in PE 0.6 und das FC ist eine 0,28.
> Man kann richtig sehen das die Windungen der geflochtenen noch dran sind und kurz danach das FC durchgetrennt ist.
> ...



ICh tippe auch auf probleme beim FC, und zwar wie die Vorredner meinen, weil es beim Zuhziehen während des Knotenbindens irgendwie ne Macke abbekommt, dafür spricht die Abrissstelle kurz unter dem Knoten. 
Ich würde statt dem Albright Knoten den doppelten Grinner Verwenden, der sich zumindest bei mir als Braid/FC bzw. Mono Verbindung mit ganz ähnlichen Durchmessern wie bei Dir sehr gut bewährt hat- Sorgfältiges, vorsichtiges und befeuchtetes Zuziehen vorausgesetzt. Und nicht zuviele WIndungen.
Vielleicht wechselst Du einmal das Monomaterial, und/oder übst und testest Du die ganze Angelegenheit mal an Küchentisch oder Sofa.
Wenns nicht hilft, kannst Du es ja mal mit einem Knotenlosverbinder* versuchen, an den du das Mono mit einem Grinner oder Palomar anknüpfst.

Oh, und natürlich: WIr wissen garnicht, über welche Zugkräfte Du sprichst: Irgendwann reisst auch mal die stärkste Schnur bzw. Verbindung. Kann ja sein, das mit Deinen
Knoten und Deinem Material alles ok ist aber bei titanischen Hängerlöseanstrengungen ist irgendwann das Ende der Fahnenstange da- und dann reisst in aller Regel zuerst irgendein Knoten, als zweites das Monomaterial und als drittes das Geflecht.
viel Erfolg, uund bei Knoten gilt: Üben, üben, üben, und auch mal testen, auch und grade hinterm warmen Ofen/ am grünen Tisch. Dann klappts auch am Wasser,
herzlich
Mini


*Ich sehe ein, das die DInger ihre Berechtigung haben, und ich bin wahrlich kein Spinnexperte, aber generell verabscheue ich all das klapprige Lametta auf der Schnur und bei meinen Montagen.


----------



## kefal (19. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Die Schnur mache ich auf jeden Fall immer Nass und ziehe diese langsam zu.
Windungen i.d.R 8-12, die Rolle FC was ich nutze ist ca. 2 Jahre alt, hatte bisher immer den doppelten Grinner genutzt, werde diesen mal  an der Schnur testen.
Den letzten Abriss hatte ich sogar beim twitchen eines Wobblers.

Danke und Gruß

Kefal


----------



## UMueller (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde den FG Knoten verwenden. Gerade bei der Verbindung von Mono/ Fluo zu Geflecht unschlagbar. Ist aber nicht einfach zu binden. Alternativ kann man den sogenannten Jochen-Knoten verwenden. Ist einfacher zu binden. Schwören einige drauf . Mich hat er aber nicht überzeugt. Deshalb FG. Oder eine Noknot Verbindung. dann am kurzen Vorfach. Denn durch die Ringe darf der Noknot natürlich nicht. Weil das aber dann und wann trotzdem passieren kann zieh ich aufs Geflecht eine kleine Kunststoffperle die das zu weite einkurbeln verhindert.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Andal (19. Oktober 2020)

Aber dran denken: Der beste Knoten bringt dir wenig, wenn du ihn nur zu Hause, quasi unter Laborbedingungen, mit einer "dritten Hand" hinbekommst. Das muss auch draußen, bei schlechtem Licht, Wind und klammen Pfoten klappen!


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich schließe mich mit den Knotenarten meinen Vorrednern an! 
Ich persönlich verwende den Albright, aber in Kombi mit einer 0,16er und 0,33er FC (von Daiwa). 
Hatte so noch nie Abrisse bzw. Schnurbrüche im Knotenbereich, auch nicht bei (fast) unlösbaren Hängern! 
Verwende mal stärkere Schnüre, so schneidet sich die gefl. Hauptschnur (auch bei stärkerem Zug) nicht ins FC ein und "würgt" es sozusagen ab.. 
Ist so auch Fischgerechter, kann schließlich nicht sein, das ein guter Fisch mit Kunstköder im Maul schnell abreißt und verludert!


----------



## hanzz (19. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Verwende mal stärkere Schnüre, so schneidet sich die gefl. Hauptschnur (auch bei stärkerem Zug) nicht ins FC ein und "würgt" es sozusagen ab..


Wieso soll er bei seinem Setup, welches sicher aus bestimmten Gründen so gewählt wurde, etwas ändern, damit er den Albright weiter verwenden kann ?


----------



## trawar (19. Oktober 2020)

Es kommt mir nichts anderes als der FG ins Haus und das egal bei welcher schnurkombi.
Habe mir vor geraumer zeit auch das Daiichiseiko 2.0 gegönnt, das erleichtert es ungemein.
Wenn man mal so überlegt für welchen Angelscheiss man kohle ausgibt das dann in der ecke gammelt, lohnt sich das ding ungemein.









						Daiichiseiko Knot Assist 2.0 Knotenhilfe  | Nippon-Tackle
					

Daiichiseiko Knot Assist 2.0 - Knotenhilfe aus sehr leichtem Carbon-Verbundstoff für das schnelle und saubere Binden des...




					www.nippon-tackle.com


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Oktober 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wieso soll er bei seinem Setup, welches sicher aus bestimmten Gründen so gewählt wurde, etwas ändern, damit er den Albright weiter verwenden kann ?



Weil meiner Meinung nach mir sein "Setup" zu schwach und nicht für alle Knoten ausreichend erscheint! Soll er sich weitere Kunstköder abreißen und einen größeren Fisch evtl. verlieren?!


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber dran denken: Der beste Knoten bringt dir wenig, wenn du ihn nur zu Hause, quasi unter Laborbedingungen, mit einer "dritten Hand" hinbekommst. Das muss auch draußen, bei schlechtem Licht, Wind und klammen Pfoten klappen!


[sic!]

Das sei gelobt, getrommelt und gepfiffen! Das wichtigste aller Knotenkriterien!


----------



## Andal (19. Oktober 2020)

Und genau das zweifle ich beim FG und den meisten Zunftbrüdern schwer an, zumal ja dazu auch schon nicht sehr preiswerte Tools notwendig werden.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Oktober 2020)

ich war die meiste Zeit Knotenlegastheniker...bis mir der *Schlagschnurknoten* gezeigt wurde!

kinderleicht bei allen Bedinungen, in 2min geknotet und hielt bei mir bisher Bombe!

Selbst bei Hängern ist wenn ich mal gereizt war und mit ner Billigrute Auf-ab gespielt habe bisher zu 99% das FC am Snap gerissen. Der Knoten noch nicht.
Wenn man dann kleinlichst genau schneidet und das abstehende FC-Ende noch ankokelt stört es beim Einziehen durch die Rutenringe auch nicht mehr allzu sehr.



Für mich ein top Knoten als Anfänger.


----------



## hans21 (19. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Und genau das zweifle ich beim FG und den meisten Zunftbrüdern schwer an, zumal ja dazu auch schon nicht sehr preiswerte Tools notwendig werden.


Bei Knoten hat jeder seine berechtigten Vorlieben. Ich bin ja bekennender Grobmotoriker und der Knoten der mir am leichtesten von der Hand geht ist so ne Art vereinfachter FG Knoten. Ich mache ca. 30 Runden um das FC nach der Methode: 



Wenn man das ein paar Mal gemacht hat geht das ruckzuck, selbst mit Arthrosefingern. 
Anschließend 3-4 halbe Schläge mit der Geflochtenen um das FC - fertig. Hält bombig. Dafür brauche ich auch bei Wind am Wasser keine 2 Minuten und kein Werkzeug, keine dritte Hand und keine Schnur zwischen den Zähnen. Ich verschnüre dabei das Ende des FC nicht komplett sondern lasse es 0,5 cm überstehen. Wenn ich den Knoten durch den Spitzenring ziehe macht es klick und beim Werfen merkt man ihn nicht. Im dunkeln praktisch.

Schwieriger wird das mit weichem Vorfachmaterial. Optimal ist Trilene FC in 0.32 oder 0.35, aber mit Übung geht der auch mit 0.25 Mono.
Vorher hab ich auch den Schlagschnurknoten oder Jochenknoten gebunden. Eine Zeit lang war der super. Irgendwann bin ich dann von dem Trip weg, dass ich eine 0.19er PowerPro mit real 10KG Traglast brauche. Bei den irgendwann dann sehr dünnen PE Schnüren passierte es mir beim Schlagschnurknoten öfters, dass die Geflochtene das FC regelrecht zerschnitten hat - die PE Schnur drückt am Knoten quer auf's FC.  Ein FG ist mir noch nie aufgegangen.


----------



## Andal (19. Oktober 2020)

Ist mir alles viel zu viel Gefummel. Uni-zu-Uni und fertig ist die Laube. 3-4 Schläge im Mono und 4-5 in der Geflochtenen. Sind ja im Prinzip zwei gegenläufige Stoppperknoten, die zusammen eben keinen originären Knoten bilden und sich nur gegeneinander abstützen.


----------



## trawar (20. Oktober 2020)

Mag ja sein das all die genannten Knoten irgendwie halten, aber das ist ja nicht das einzige vorrauf es ankommt.
Ich Fische nur BC Combos und in der Regel mit Microguides, die durchmesser der Ringe ist wirklich Micro.
Da möchte ich keinen Knoten durch die Ringeballern, den FC binde ich in der Regel zuhause mit einer vorfachlänge in Rutenlänge so das der Knoten nicht auf die Rolle aufgespult wird. 
Dabei versuche ich die Tragkräfte der Schnüre so zu wählen das die höchste Tragkraft die Hauptschnur hat dann das FC.
Am Snap mache ich einen einfachen Clinchknoten mit 4-6 wicklungen, wenn was reisst dann am Snap.
An meiner Forellencombo fische ich eine 0,06er PE mit 0,18er Stroft LS, der FG müsste vom letzten Jahr sein.
Wenn das alles passt braucht man den Knoten wirklich selten am Wasser binden.


----------



## Bilch (20. Oktober 2020)

Wenn möglich verwende ich den FG Knoten - ich binde ihn so, wie in diesem Video gezeigt. Wenn man das Prinzip meistert, ist es auch am Wasser meistens kein Problem. Aber genau wie @Andal geschrieben hat, immer geht das nicht (z.B. schlechte Lichtbedingungen, niedrige Temperaturen usw.) und dann verwende ich den doppelten Grinner (bzw. Uni) - einfach und effizient. Zum Fischen ist der Uni genug, aber bei Hängerlösen ist mir der Uni mehrmals gerissen als der FG.

Bei Dir kann es aber wie schon geschrieben am FC liegen - wenn man den Knoten gebunden hat, den Knoten unbedingt einen Zugtest unterziehen!!!


----------



## hanzz (20. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Soll er sich weitere Kunstköder abreißen und einen größeren Fisch evtl. verlieren?!



Ne. Das Vorfachmaterial mal wechseln und einen anderen Knoten testen und



Bilch schrieb:


> wenn man den Knoten gebunden hat, den Knoten unbedingt einen Zugtest unterziehen!!!



Immer diese "Es könnte ja der 2m Waller einsteigen Geschichte" wenn man leicht auf Barsch angeln will.


----------



## Bilch (20. Oktober 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Immer diese "Es könnte ja der 2m Waller einsteigen Geschichte" wenn man leicht auf Barsch angeln will.


Auch wenn ich barschangle, müssen die Knoten halten, hier geht es ja nicht um die Schnurtragkraft, sondern um den Knoten. Nur weil ich den Zugtest nicht gemacht habe, sind mir vor Jahren einige Fische mit einem Kuko im Mund davon geschwommen. Jetzt überprüfe ich immer alle meine Knoten. Es passiert, dass einer, der vor ein, zwei Wochen bombenfest gehalten hat, heute, wenn ich die Rute aus dem Schrank nehme, nicht mehr hält.


----------



## hanzz (20. Oktober 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich barschangle, müssen die Knoten halten


Absolut, daher habe ich diesen Teil ja auch zitiert.



Bilch schrieb:


> wenn man den Knoten gebunden hat, den Knoten unbedingt einen Zugtest unterziehen!!!



Aber es halten auch Knoten an 0,06er Geflecht und 0,28er FC/Mono. Da muss man seinen Knoten finden und ihn sauber binden und nicht die Schnurstärke aufrüsten.


----------



## warrior (20. Oktober 2020)

Moin, das FC sollte weich sein, damit sich die Kreuzwicklung vom FG Knoten schön reinzieht. 
Bei dünnen Schnüren verwende ich gerne auch mal den Mahin Knoten, wenn es schnell gehen muss.


----------



## Andal (20. Oktober 2020)

trawar schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das all die genannten Knoten irgendwie halten, aber das ist ja nicht das einzige vorrauf es ankommt.
> Ich Fische nur BC Combos und in der Regel mit Microguides, die durchmesser der Ringe ist wirklich Micro.
> Da möchte ich keinen Knoten durch die Ringeballern, den FC binde ich in der Regel zuhause mit einer vorfachlänge in Rutenlänge so das der Knoten nicht auf die Rolle aufgespult wird.
> Dabei versuche ich die Tragkräfte der Schnüre so zu wählen das die höchste Tragkraft die Hauptschnur hat dann das FC.
> ...


Das ist auf jeden Fall eine sehr logische Maßnahme. Den "miesesten" Knoten direkt am Köder. So nimmt der Fisch, wenn es schon reissen muss, wenigstens nicht auch noch Schnur mit.


----------



## trawar (20. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist auf jeden Fall eine sehr logische Maßnahme. Den "miesesten" Knoten direkt am Köder. So nimmt der Fisch, wenn es schon reissen muss, wenigstens nicht auch noch Schnur mit.


Gott sei dank ist mir noch nie ein Fisch aufgrund eines Knotenbruches abgehauen.
Die intention ist eher das bei einem Hänger wenn schon der Köder im Wasser bleiben soll und nicht noch unmengen an Schnur.


----------



## Andal (20. Oktober 2020)

Abriss ist Abriss und je weniger Zeug man lässt, desto besser.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Oktober 2020)

Achtung - hier kommt mein Idiotentrick ( den ich selber natürlich anwende )

Man nehme eine angepasst dünne Geflochtene und knote sie an einen kleinen Wirbel ohne Karabiner.

Dann knote man eine entsprechende Vorfachschnur in der gewünschten Stärke an die andere Wirbelseite.

Und    *Zack**dieBohneBingo**Bongo**Bunga**Bunga* läuft datt .

Für schwere Stümper ( wie mich ) ideal...

R.S.


----------



## el.Lucio (24. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Achtung - hier kommt mein Idiotentrick ( den ich selber natürlich anwende )
> 
> Man nehme eine angepasst dünne Geflochtene und knote sie an einen kleinen Wirbel ohne Karabiner.
> 
> ...


Gute Idee,
klappt leider nur bei nem kurzen Vorfach. Ansonsten kann man sich schon mal neue Ringeinlagen bestellen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Oktober 2020)

Da gebe ich Dir zum Teil
Recht , so bis zu 1m. aber kein Problem - und ein längeres Vorfach brauchte ich noch nie - sogar nicht auf Barsch im glasklaren Wasser.

Übrigens konnte ich bei ( deutlich preiswerterer ) Vorfach - Mono noch keinen fangentscheidenden Nachteil im Vergleich zu F.C. feststellen.

F.C. und seine "Vorteile"  sind reines Marketing und ein Werbe-Gag für Mehrbezahler.

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

ich erinnere mich daran, vor Jahren beim Forellenfischen mit Spinner Größe 3 , ein 25er FC vorgeschaltet zu haben.

Es wurde auf Seeforelle "geblinkert" und ein exakt montiertes, unbeschädigtes FC riss nach wenigen Würfen mittig durch.

Einen weiteren Bruch gab es beim Anhieb am Wirbelknoten.

2 Spinner verloren und eine wohl maßige Seeforelle mit einem Drilling im Maul...das sind meine erinnerungen an ein FC Vorfach in 25er "Stärke".

Hart, spröde , keine Dehnung und "unnatürliche" Abrisse.

Beim Wechsel auf 25er Qualitätsmono war das erledigt.

Ich rate dem Threatersteller deswegen bei gleichen Knoten zu einem Wechsel auf Monofile in angemessener Stärke.

BITTE UNBEDINGT BERICHTEN , ob es zu weiteren Verlusten kommt und ob die Bisse ausblieben !

Ich tippe auf "Doppel-Nein" !!!

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> "unnatürliche" Abrisse.


Aber bitte nicht verallgemeinern. 
Ist ja nicht ständig so. 

Aber Mono tut es sicherlich.


----------



## fluefiske (25. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Achtung - hier kommt mein Idiotentrick ( den ich selber natürlich anwende )
> 
> Man nehme eine angepasst dünne Geflochtene und knote sie an einen kleinen Wirbel ohne Karabiner.
> 
> ...


Damit Du diesen kleinen Wirbel nicht durch den Spitzenring knallst,mach eine kleine Gummiperle vor den Wirbel als Puffer.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Oktober 2020)

@hanzz 

Jeder, wie er mag.

Für mich ist dieser ( teure ) Artikel nicht praxistauglich genug.

Übrigens nehme ich auf Zander und Großbarsche ( Barsch allerdings trübe norddeutsche Gewässer ) ein 40-45er Monovorfach , 

funktioniert einwandfrei und kostet praktisch Nix !

R.S.


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt hat es sich schon so schön eingebürgert, das Hinz & Kunz das FC als Allheilmittel für alles ansehen. Und dann kommt ihr daher und sagt, dass es einfaches Mono auch tut!     

Ich trau mir wetten, dass noch nicht mal alles FC ist, wo FC draufsteht. Kann ja eh keiner wirklich überpfüfen - ungefärbt und etwas steif reicht ja.


----------



## yukonjack (25. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt hat es sich schon so schön eingebürgert, das Hinz & Kunz das FC als Allheilmittel für alles ansehen. Und dann kommt ihr daher und sagt, dass es einfaches Mono auch tut!
> 
> Ich trau mir wetten, dass noch nicht mal alles FC ist, wo FC draufsteht. Kann ja eh keiner wirklich überpfüfen - ungefärbt und etwas steif reicht ja.


reicht eben nicht


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2020)

Reicht vollkommen, um es diesem Hinz und dem Kunz anzudrehen. Alles andere ist Nebensache.


----------



## kefal (31. Oktober 2020)

So, ich nochmal
habe heute stundenlang Knoten probiert.

Albright
doppelter Grinner
Clinch-Schlagschnurknoten, (Composite-Knoten, Jochen Knoten)
Als Schnur 0,10 geflochtene und 0,21 Mono = fast jeder 3. gerissen bei allen 3 Knoten!
0,10 geflochtene und 0,45 Mono = jeder Knoten hat gehalten

Es gab nur einen Knoten der bei der Konstellation 0,10 gef/ 0,21 Mono immer gehalten hat und zwar der Clinch wenn die Schlaufe bei der Mono nicht einfach sondern 3 fach war !


----------



## rustaweli (31. Oktober 2020)

Man muß auch nicht immer alles als neumodisch und Quark abtun. Vielleicht tut es auch Mono, mag sein. Kommt wohl aber auch auf Methode und Präsentation drauf an. Bei langsamen und raffinierten Methoden setze ich auf FC. Ebenso sah ich mal ein Video. Dort wurden verschiedene Schnüre nebeneinander eingespannt und unter Wasser aufgenommen. Da waren nunmal klare Unterschiede zu erkennen. FC ist aber auch nicht gleich FC!


----------



## Bilch (31. Oktober 2020)

kefal schrieb:


> Als Schnur 0,10 geflochtene und 0,21 Mono = fast jeder 3. gerissen bei allen 3 Knoten!
> 0,10 geflochtene und 0,45 Mono = jeder Knoten hat gehalten


Dann stimmt offensichtlich etwas mit der Schnur nicht. Versuche es nochmal mit einer anderen 21er mono.


----------



## DenizJP (1. November 2020)

@kefal 

Slm

was du auch nicht vergessen darfst - wenn du da im Trockenen kräftig dran ziehst und zerrst um auf Festigkeit zu prüfen ist das in meinen Augen auch ne andere Kraft die da auf den Knoten wirkt wie wenn ein durchschnittlicher Fisch dran zieht.

so meine Erfahrung bisher.


----------



## kefal (1. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @kefal
> 
> Slm
> 
> ...


Das ist korrekt, 
aber die Knoten sind immer beim festziehen /zusammenziehen schon gerissen, der Knoten war also noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## kefal (1. November 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Dann stimmt offensichtlich etwas mit der Schnur nicht. Versuche es nochmal mit einer anderen 21er mono.


Hatte auch schon 0,23 FC, erst ab ca. 0,35 geht es ohne Probleme, bzw der Clinch mit 3 facher Schlaufe.


----------



## el.Lucio (1. November 2020)

Ich würde mal tippen das liegt entweder an einem Vorfach oder an deiner Technik. Ich mach den Albright auch mit 0,06 braid und 18er Vorfach und da reißt nix. Probier mal ein anderes Vorfach und schaue das der Knoten sich "sauber" zuzieht.


----------



## Andal (1. November 2020)

Dann liegt es eben an dieser einen Schnur. Weg damit und weiter mit was anderem.


----------



## świetlik (1. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Dann liegt es eben an dieser einen Schnur. Weg damit und weiter mit was anderem.


Jo, das kann ich bestätigen. 
Ich benutze FC 0,35 mit geflochtene 0,14. Und das passt.
Mit 0,12 war der Knoten viel schwächer und mit 0,14 geflochtene die schön eine Saison hatte auch. 
Aus meine Erfahrungen ganz wichtig ist: Knoten sauber binden,  nass machen  und nach jeden hänger und jeden größeren gefangenen Fisch prüfen.


----------



## Andal (1. November 2020)

Man kann durchaus Dünnes miteinander verbinden - es muss halt nur zusammenpassen.

Da ist's wie bei den Männlein und Weiblein. da passen auch nicht jede zu jedem!


----------



## zandertex (1. November 2020)

manchmal reicht es auch die schnur die reißt, doppelt zu nehmen.


----------

